# Ferry Cancellations Due To Weather



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-24683283

Peter


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yup, BF just texed me that my wife's crossing is canceled on Monday. Gotta go Tuesday now......  

Ray.


----------

